# Der Nahkampfzauberer



## Midnightboy (4. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Diablo Spieler ich spiele einen Zauberer lvl 52(Hölle) und hab seit einiger zeit auf Nahkampf umgeskillt.
Es ist sicher nicht die beste skill Variante aber ich sterbe nicht mehr so schnell und hau richtig heftig rein.
Eventuell noch ausbaufähig für Leute die gerne mal was anderes Probieren wollen.

Equip:

Waffe Dicke 1h mit viel schaden int + leben per schlag ca 3% wäre nice. Am besten auf 50+ eine 60-62er Waffe kaufen mit _reduzierter Lvl anforderung_ gibt es mit max +18.
Schild unbedingt mit viel Rüstung + int und wiederständen

Andere Rüstungsteile eigentlich egal hauptsache int oben und wenn geht leben per schlag oder crit

Primäre Zauber: 

*Rechte Maus Spektralklinge* mit _Heilende Klinge_: Ganz klar ihr macht schaden und heilt euch da der Zauberer nicht so viel einsteckt wie ein Barbar müssen wir zu diesem zauber greifen. Mit diesem Zauber greifen wir an.
*Linke Maus (kann aber auch auf Tasten 1-4 belegt werden) Vertrauter* mit _Funkenflug_: Warum? Ganz einfach wir machen keine Fernkampfzauber brauchen keine Arkanmacht oder wenig warum also nicht mehr DMG mitnehmen  

Sekundäre Zauber:

Diamanthaut mit _Kristallhülle_ : Ganz klar wer aufs maul bekommt muss viel einstecken können
Druckwelle mit _Kraftaffinität_ oder _Explodierende Welle_: Flächenzauber macht sehr viel schaden gegen mehrere Mobs
Magische Waffe mit _Mächtige Waffe_ oder _Blutmagie_: Immer oben halten macht viel schaden und je nach Badarf Rune tauschen. Ich bekomm auf Hölle noch nicht so Dick aufs Maul deswegen verwende ich _Mächtige Waffe
_Hydra mit _Giftige Hydra_: Ganz klar die macht viel Schaden und fals wir mal Kiten müssen immer stellen das sie die Gegner auch hinterherschießt

Passive Zauber:

Verschwimmen: Reduziert den erlittenen Nahkampfschaden um 20%. Selbsterklärend.
Hervorrufung: Diamanthaut ist schneller rdy und Druckwelle und Hydra hilft enorm
Glaskanone: Erhöht den schaden um 15% leider reduziert er aber auch Rüstung und Wiederstände um 15% das ist hart auf Inferno wäre dieser Pasive Zauber sicher zu tauschen auf Hölle kein Problem 

Für Fragen und Kritik schreibt mir 

Mfg Midi

_
_


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2012)

Dank Charprofilen jetzt mein Zauberer

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/profile/Midnightboy-2908/hero/4001814

11k dps für lvl 58 nicht schlecht finde ich


----------

